# non electrician but with 2391 work on live boards?



## the sparky (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all newby here,

can a non qualified electrician but with the 2391 work on live boards??

live working is a no full stop but in this instants its unavoidable.

i know the training for the 2391 has to have live tests but are they qualified enough to be working on live boards?


thanks


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought you had to already be an electrician to take the 2391 class. You would have to ask one of the UK guys on here.


----------



## the sparky (Jul 4, 2008)

well thats what i thought.im under the impression you can do the course but its not "vaild" unless you have been qualified as an electrician as imo your not capable of carring out the work safely.

thanks for the reply anyway randomkiller


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

the sparky said:


> Hi all newby here,
> 
> can a non qualified electrician but with the 2391 work on live boards??
> 
> ...


 
You don't really need any qulifications to work on live distribution boards bud,expecially in the industrial and commercial sectors although in the regulations it says the person should have adequate understanding of electrical systems ( being qualified ).
Domestic stuff is different,with the fiasco that they call part p you do have to have some technical background and qulifications even if it is only the 16th edition.

Live working is never easy to undertake and should always be a last resort,if you do have to do it then make sure your not working alone and someone knows where you are.

Crazy really,you can work on medium and high voltage in industrial places,work with three phases yet your not allowed to do work in your own home on the wiring system !

Chris


----------



## Fletchshef (Mar 23, 2008)

A lot of testing centres demand a degree of both theory based and practical knowledge now before you can enrol, however since there splitting up the 2391 in to two separate courses i guess that may change.


----------

